# cách nhận biết đường ống PPR Dekko xịn



## Dekko pipe (3/3/22)

Với việc đc kinh doanh nhỏ tràn lan trên thị phần, rất khó để kiểm soát hàng nhái và kém chất lượng. Để không bị mất tiền oan cho hàng giả thì quý khách hàng phải chú ý: 

Hàng hóa phải có một cách đầy đủ tên kèm lô gô của nhà sản xuất, với thông số về đường kính, áp lực, tên ống dẫn, chuẩn mức đạt được. 
Tuy nhiên sẽ có một số mẫu hàng fake rất phức tạp khó mà thậm chí phát hiện ra. phương pháp tối ưu là quý khách hàng buộc phải đào bới và lựa chọn 1 nhà sản xuất uy tín và với nhiệm vụ.
Với kinh nghiệm & uy tín trong hơn 10 trong năm này, *ống nhựa Dekko* tin sẽ dẫn đến cho bạn những sản phẩm chất lượng nhất. Công ty chúng tôi luôn luôn cố gắng hỗ trợ, support giải đáp câu hỏi 1 cách nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất.


----------

